# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/6



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warm temps this past week have deteriorated the ice to the point that ice 
fishing is no longer safe. However, the warm temps and recent rains have 
resulted in quite a bit of moving water. This has opened up the coulees, 
bridges, and culverts on the lake. Anglers have been fishing the bridges from 
Churches Ferry to Pelican Lake, the culverts along 281 near Minnewaukan, 
Channel A, and the bridges of Six Mile, 57, & 20. Success for pike has been 
excellent and a few are reporting some walleyes as well. Anglers are using 
daredevils, jigs with minnow and/or twister tails, smelt, & herring. Good Luck 
& Good Fishing!!!


----------

